# ACT: Trolling the headlands / Moruya River



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Red, I'll hopefully be on the south side doing a little bit of jigging off Barlings on Saturday, but top of Moruya sounds very interesting, so if I'm still down the coast then I'll get in touch.

Cheers
Ant


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Leigh - i just got off the phone to my landbased mate thats coming with me and hes pretty keen to stick with the area around the airport on Sunday so looks like ill be yakking solo, if you change your mind you know where to find me mate 8)


----------

